# Arrhythmia problems



## GaryA (18 Apr 2013)

Hi Folks
Recently diagnosed with some form of Arrhythmia Ive always suspected my heart had the odd flutters but in jan I had a minor heart episode (very slow heartbeat for a few min) that caused me to collapse ..the heart eposode was prompted by a nasty virus so it wasnt the cause of the hospitalisation..it was more a faint.
Since then Ive has ecocardiogram blood tests and chest x-ray which all confirm the heart is healthy and disease free. I also had a 24 hr heart monitor which showed one 2.6 sec pause when i was asleep but wasnt that unusual Ive been informed. I was referred to cardio unit in the meantime...last thursday.
On monday, at work I had heart flutters which made me nearly faint and was sent to A&E by then the ECG trace was normal and was sent home. Tue pm had heart flutters and went to A&E and this time they captured the heart skips on the monitor one every 30 sec, rate was 72ish and not any speeding up had blood and chest x-rays again...heart healthy nothing to show. Sent home and had the worse night of my life trying to sleep with the heart fluttering in my chest but not speeding up as in artrial fibrulation.
Had decent day yesterday resting on sofa where the irregularities seem to improve to a skip every 180sec or so-fairly random.
Its worse today; cant eat anything and irregular which makes me a bit lightheaded going to A&E would just mean wasting 4 hrs only to be sent home.
The annoying thing is they dont seem to me motived to get me into the cardio unit or see a cardio specialist- the appointment could be weeks away...they say its not life threatning
So really I'm looking for any reassurance/info from anyone who has been in a similar condition
the big question is how long after one of these eposides does the heart system take to get back to normal?
It really is frightening not being in control ... it sounds melodramitic but i even wrote my last will and testement last night 

Sorry for the long query but thought i should give out as much info as possible
Thanks

Edit my BP is usually normal but been elevated over last few days 166/111


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2013)

Anything stressful going on. Certainly can cause me to get the odd jump, and it did my brother. Also caffeine and or alcohol. Are you on the waiting list for a referral.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2013)

I had similar problems when I clotted up last summer. The clots were pressing against my heart as well as actually blocking the arteries. It really isn't nice, is it! 

There was another thread which I posted in recently. Hang on ... this one. (I mentioned a support forum and a heart rhythm control technique which may help you while you try to get a better response from your doctors.)


----------



## The Jogger (18 Apr 2013)

Why don't you ask your doctor for an urgent referral to a cardiologist and for a stress test. It must be really scary and if it is stress see if they can give you something to calm you down and see if that alleviates the symptoms.

FFS don't come out in sympathy with Maggie 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2013)

The stress could defintely be making it worse and it is well known. Holiday Heart (excessive Drinking without a break) and Thyroid can be causes. Have they taken blood tests?


----------



## GaryA (19 Apr 2013)

Hi folks thanks for replies Ive read the other thread and colins very good piece but that technique would only work to slow a racing heart and so far mine hasnt and yes stress (marriage break up last year) and my frantic lifestyle could be root causes...but if I ever get right Ive learned a lifetimes lesson; time to slow down and act my age.
the heart palpatations forum has reassured me that I'm not alone with these problems.
Fingers crossed for a recovery.
One question I cant eat anything- I dont feel hungry- is that a side effect of stress or is it part of the mechanism of recovery after an episode?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Apr 2013)

GaryA said:


> Hi folks thanks for replies Ive read the other thread and colins very good piece but that technique would only work to slow a racing heart and so far mine hasnt and yes stress (marriage break up last year) and my frantic lifestyle could be root causes...but if I ever get right Ive learned a lifetimes lesson; time to slow down and act my age.
> the heart palpatations forum has reassured me that I'm not alone with these problems.
> Fingers crossed for a recovery.
> One question I cant eat anything- I dont feel hungry- is that a side effect of stress or is it part of the mechanism of recovery after an episode?


Have you stopped regular excercise? Some people find excercise helps control iregular heart beats and palpitations. Also Helps with stress. Lack of appetitie I would say is more down to the stress you are feeling. I would try and tackle that easier said than done I know. Indigestion, Acid reflux or bloating can also cause irregular heartbeat by irritating the vagus nerve. I only know all this because I had palpitations a few years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2013)

GaryA said:


> One question I cant eat anything- I dont feel hungry- is that a side effect of stress or is it part of the mechanism of recovery after an episode?


I've gone to both extremes when stressed and/or depressed. 

At one time, I virtually stopped eating and became horribly skinny - 10 st 10 lbs for someone who should have a similar physique to powerful pro cyclist Fabian Cancellara is not a good weight!

At another time, I ate and drank myself up to 16 st 9 lbs and a side effect of that was the clotting that almost killed me last year. 

Work stress made my heart go crazy, which is why I packed it in and went self-employed. 

Good luck sorting yourself out, Gary!


----------



## GaryA (19 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Have you stopped regular excercise? Some people find excercise helps control iregular heart beats and palpitations. Also Helps with stress. Lack of appetitie I would say is more down to the stress you are feeling. I would try and tackle that easier said than done I know. Indigestion, Acid reflux or bloating can also cause irregular heartbeat by irritating the vagus nerve. I only know all this because I had palpitations a few years ago.


Hi loco
This week i have stopped even walking around outside never mind exersise because I have constant (2-3 per minute) flutters when I'm upright and feel a bit light headed just walking around the house. when horizontal on the couch its one every 90 sec or so and in bed I hardly notice them (ive stopped counting) so at least I get a decent nights sleep.


----------



## Mile195 (19 Apr 2013)

I had a difficult period a couple of years ago, and got palpatations regularly. Sometimes this was accompanied by light headedness, which made me feel like I would pass out, which made me more stressed and thus it went round in circles.

I did see a heart specialist, but there was nothing wrong. I have a slight heart murmur which apparently is normal for about 30% of the population. Therefore, the symptoms were mainly stress related.

This might not be your problem at all, but given what you say above, stress could simply be the cause of the problem, and working on that may improve the physical symptoms you're experiencing with your heart.

Obviously if you're worrying about it though, keep pursuing a specialist appointment. Even if they check and find absolutely nothing wrong it will put your mind at rest, which may in itself help.

Also, as has been said above, stress alters your appetite dramatically. If you have any symptoms like: constantly feeling tense and/or sick/ tired/anxious, biting your nails when you don't usually, having racing thoughts and unable to slow down your train-of-thought, constantly feeling an urgency that there's something needs doing, even when there isn't, those are also indicators that you might be suffering with stress-related symptoms which include heart palpatations.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Apr 2013)

GaryA said:


> Hi loco
> This week i have stopped even walking around outside never mind exersise because I have constant (2-3 per minute) flutters when I'm upright and feel a bit light headed just walking around the house. when horizontal on the couch its one every 90 sec or so and in bed I hardly notice them (ive stopped counting) so at least I get a decent nights sleep.


 Sounds horrible, mine were thumps more than flutters. The light headed could from lack of food? If I were you I would try and get an appointment with your GP as soon as possible and get some re-assurance from them most GP have instant access to notes on your file created at the Hospital. He might be able to give you something to help you relax a bit as well. your brief description of your previous 12 months more than suggests it could easily be a buid up of stress. Even the stress could be causing the woozy light headness. Imagination is very powerful and tends to run riot in these situations!

The fact they saw the flutters on the ECG and let you go home without any immediate other tests suggest they think they are benign?


----------



## Herr-B (19 Apr 2013)

Watching with interest.

I got a letter from my GP surgery yesterday saying that there isn't an appointment available with the cardiology dept. but they're working on it. If I haven't heard anything further by 30th April then I can approach them direct and ask for an appointment. What a joke.

I hope you all get a successful resolution to your problems, you're all making mine look a little insignificant now.


----------



## flissh (19 Apr 2013)

Hi Gary, I second going to your GP. You have got reasonable questions that you will just keep fretting about if you don't get the chance to talk about them. I know everyone says it but write them down, then sit with your GP and run through your questions.
Do you drink tea or coffee. I switched to decaf tea and coffee and my palpitations mostly stopped. Alcohol also triggers them for me.
It is very scary when you can feel your heart beating irregularly, so your GP won't think you are wasting his/her time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Apr 2013)

The only advice I can ofer is stay out of P&L lite  but as a fellow heart patient you have my sympathy, it's scary. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Herr-B (20 Apr 2013)

flissh said:


> Do you drink tea or coffee. I switched to decaf tea and coffee and my palpitations mostly stopped. Alcohol also triggers them for me.



Also be advised that coke contains caffeine (somewhere in the 70-80 mg range) and diet coke is around 128 mg! This was a surprise to me that it was almost double. Caffeine free from now on.


----------



## theclaud (20 Apr 2013)

Sorry to hear about your heart troubles, Gary. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## GaryA (20 Apr 2013)

flissh said:


> Hi Gary, I second going to your GP. You have got reasonable questions that you will just keep fretting about if you don't get the chance to talk about them. I know everyone says it but write them down, then sit with your GP and run through your questions.
> Do you drink tea or coffee. I switched to decaf tea and coffee and my palpitations mostly stopped. Alcohol also triggers them for me.
> It is very scary when you can feel your heart beating irregularly, so your GP won't think you are wasting his/her time.


Ive seen my Gp and hes fairly hopeless with everything..he's one of those types who pass the buck and refer to specialists without explaining...and its a mixture of he cant be bothered and he doesnt know... 
Hes only any use for getting sicknotes but he has promised to fasttrack my referral to cardio unit.
No better today I'm afraid... trying to force myself to eat something.


----------



## pubrunner (20 Apr 2013)

GaryA said:


> . . . . . . . stress (marriage break up last year) and my frantic lifestyle could be root causes...but if I ever get right Ive learned a lifetimes lesson; time to slow down and act my age.


 
Back in the 80s, I was pretty fit - running around 50 miles a week. My resting pulse was (still is) about 40 bpm.

One morning, I awoke to mind my pulse was beating erratically at around 120-130 bpm.

I had an ECG and eventually, the cause was found to be the vast quantities of coffee (approx. a gallon




yes, really) that I as drinking each day. I was told not to drink any tea/coffee/chocolate or alcohol for a month. The first week was hell - I felt very nauseous, but afterwards I felt great. 

I was amazed that an 'innocuous' substance such as instant coffee, could make such a difference to the way that I felt.

I now drink no more than just one cup of tea or coffee or chocolate each day. I go out on a Thursday night; after a customary single pint of Guinness (I drive), I'm on soft drinks for the rest of the evening. If I have diet coke, I'll not sleep all night.

Nearly 30 years on, and I still run and do a tiny bit of cycling as well (just once, this year  ); the only times where I've felt a bit 'fluttery', is when I've drunk more than my limit of one cup a day . . . and perhaps guzzled a quantity of chocolate too



.
The thing is, whilst no single factor might cause you to have palpitations, the cumulative effect of two or three 'stress factors' may well cause you to have these sensations. Watch the stress and 'frantic lifestyle' and cut down on the caffeine. I've found in the past, that when I've been stressed, I'd lie in bed and 'over-analyse' things . . . . . . . *make sure that you get plenty of sleep.*
Eventually, your life will (hopefully) return more to an 'even keel' and your heartbeat will return to normal.
Best of luck !
*pubrunner*

*Posts:* 132
*Joined:* Thu Jan 22, 2009 8:29 pm​


----------



## GaryA (22 Apr 2013)

Well yesterday was the first day for a week I havnt felt like i was going to collapse, the first day without that horrible light-headed-not-quite-sure-whats-going-on-around-me feeling. Two factors are helping i believe
one: Ive forced myself to eat a few proper meals- my sisters sunday lunch....regularly bananas fruit cereal bars for energy.
Two: Ive become so sick of being a house bound invalid that I dont care if i do collapse; I cant sit in a chair or lie on a sofa all day.

Ive never been a stressful person but I do acknowlege that its been influencing me...it amazing how many people know of someone with various arrhythmia history and the closest one to my symptoms is a work colleague of my sisters who has had heart flutters/ skipped heartbeats on and off for years,,she was terrified when she first developed the symptoms; convinced she was going to collapse/die but the cardiologists reassured her it was benign and over time she learned to live with it and live a normal life with no medication.
Thats half the problem; getting referred to cardio which can take weeks...i have to ring on thu to see when an appointment has been made... glacial pace


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2013)

GaryA said:


> Thats half the problem; getting referred to cardio which can take weeks...i have to ring on thu to see when an appointment has been made... glacial pace


 
Shortcut is to find a consultant you can see privately once, worth it anyhow but they will then make the follow up appt. on the NHS. You'll have to pay for the private consult (100 squid ish) but you're in the system, seeing the right person, on the right route etc..


----------



## The Jogger (22 Apr 2013)

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today Gary, keep doing the positive things..........


----------



## GaryA (12 Aug 2013)

Apologies for the bump-up but a few folk in P&L have been PM'ing me for an update so thought Id oblige.
End June had a cororany angiogram which showed a perfectly healthy heart, no restrictions or blockages etc at the same time the 48 hour ECG trace was analysed and found to be normal apart from occasional ectopic heartbeats and palpiatations- probably caused by my own anxiety and stress at feeling the 3x a min ectopic heartbeats. Since then I have been discharged and told to resume activities and work...which i have managed to do with few problems.
The cardio experts still cant explain why i collapsed in january and (nearly) again in April nor can they explain why Ive developed ectopic heartbeats...most people have these and dont notice them when its 3-4 a day but you do when its 3-4 a minute!
They are benign and harmless Ive been told...and i believe them; its the psychological effect they have which inhibits activity and makes you paranoid.
The biggest problem i have is recovering from 9 weeks of self-enforced extreme sedentary period april-end june...after a lifetime of aerobic activity suddenly doing nothing had muscles shrinking and resting heartrate rising from mid fifties to mid seventies.
Its also been a humbling eye-opening depressing experience...I now know what its like to be a housebound pensioner 
I appreciate more than ever family and friends, their support and devotion- priceless, irreplacible and all the little things which we all take for granted in our everyday lives; gratitude for being given a second chance (thats what it feels like) and the determination not to succome to stress and training schedule obsessions...which I suspect was the root cause of my episodes.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2013)

I'm glad that it is nothing sinister, Gary!

I found the heart rhythm problems I experienced earlier in _my_ illness very scary. Having the sensation of an amphetamine-crazed starling trapped inside your chest isn't much fun ...

I also found the muscle wastage pretty shocking. I think the best thing to do is to remember 'little and often' - just get out when you can, but not overdo things. I have managed to get my right leg muscles back to a reasonable size by doing regular walks and occasional gym bike sessions or shortish road rides.


----------



## Arsen Gere (12 Aug 2013)

Good to hear your OK Gary. I was found to have an ectopic HR about 10 years ago. I found if I sleep regularly and well, avoid alcohol and exercise regularly it happens a lot less. A week gone Monday I had 3 bouts of arrhythmia when doing a slowish 14 mile run, part of my taper for the Bolton Ironman. It got captured quite well on my garmin. I told no one and and did the ironman anyway. Afterwards I had a discussion with my doctor who was more interested in whether I had pain with the arrhythmia, which I did not, so he did not seem bothered. The way I look at it is I'd rather die doing what I love than sitting in my own pee at 90 not knowing who I am. 
Over the years I have had a few periods of injury where I have been laid up and had to get back in to training. You get fitter faster than you think. Coming back is easier than starting from nothing. Good luck


----------



## The Jogger (12 Aug 2013)

GaryA said:


> I appreciate more than ever family and friends, their support and devotion- priceless, irreplacible and all the little things which we all take for granted in our everyday lives; gratitude for being given a second chance (thats what it feels like) and* the determination not to succome to stress and training schedule obsessions...which I suspect was the root cause of my episodes*.


 
As my mate Buddha said, meditation, meditation and more meditation.


----------



## Brandane (12 Aug 2013)

Missed this thread the first time round.
@GaryA; have you been put on any kind of medication to regulate your heart rhythm? Just asking, as I was diagnosed with an atrial fibrillation about 15 years ago, and almost immediately I was put on flecainide acetate pills which I am still taking, twice daily. The medication seems to work for me, although I have had the very occasional episode since then. Like you, I had a heart scan and was given a clean bill of health for my actual heart; the problem lies with the mechanism that controls the timing of the heart beat.

A chance conversation with a Doctor on a flight to America a few years ago meant I found out that some of these conditions can now be treated with a lazer operation. I saw my consultant earlier this year (for the first time in about 10 years!) and asked him about the lazer op.. I was fobbed off, which probably means it is too expensive. Just keep taking the pills, I was told.


----------



## GaryA (12 Aug 2013)

On no medication at all Brandane...I'm happy Ive managed to to avoid it all my life so far, touch wood!


----------



## albion (12 Aug 2013)

As Andrew mentioned, exercise helps but can be a catch 22.

The other thing about stess is that it manifests in so many different ways.
It is the same with caffeine stress. If sleep is bad and blood pressure is low in the morning then omitting coffee can make things worse.

Too vigorous an exercise can be dangerous, yet you actually need exercise more to raise fitness and increase oxygen efficiency.


----------



## addictfreak (12 Aug 2013)

I also missed this first time round.

Hoping you come to a successful conclusion. I know first hand, the uncertainties of health especially when you don't know what the cause is.

Are you being seen locally at STDGH? I'm afraid my experience of our local hospital isn't great. You are in much better hands if you can get seen at the RVI or Freeman (IMHO)


----------



## GaryA (12 Aug 2013)

addictfreak said:


> I also missed this first time round.
> 
> Hoping you come to a successful conclusion. I know first hand, the uncertainties of health especially when you don't know what the cause is.
> 
> Are you being seen locally at STDGH? I'm afraid my experience of our local hospital isn't great. You are in much better hands if you can get seen at the RVI or Freeman (IMHO)


Yes addict but I will only get a referral to freeman/RVI if they can find something seriously wrong...which they havnt, and to be fair I have had all the tests done.


----------



## addictfreak (12 Aug 2013)

GaryA said:


> Yes addict but I will only get a referral to freeman/RVI if they can find something seriously wrong...which they havnt, and to be fair I have had all the tests done.



Two ways round that if you have concerns in future. Either insist your GP refers you to one of the Newcastle Hospital, or should you ever decide to go to A&E under your own steam try the RVI.

I only advise this after my experience of a local GP and STDGH failing to spot what I have subsequently been told were classic signs and symptoms of my condition. 

Just my opinion based on personal experience.


----------



## GaryA (12 Aug 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Two ways round that if you have concerns in future. Either insist your GP refers you to one of the Newcastle Hospital, or should you ever decide to go to A&E under your own steam try the RVI.
> 
> I only advise this after my experience of a local GP and STDGH failing to spot what I have subsequently been told were classic signs and symptoms of my condition.
> 
> Just my opinion based on personal experience.


Cheers I'll bear that in mind for future reference...to tell you the truth I'm so sick of hospitals and the glacial pace of diagnosis that I'm not going near them any more unless I physically collapse .... I'm not tempting fate-honest guv!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Aug 2013)

Hey Gary A, all the best to you mate and hope you get the answers that you need.

I have some indirect experience of arrhythmia with my (once) baby boy after his arterial 'switch' operation, now doing very well as his body has settled down and accustomed to both being successfully switched and getting over the dangerous infection he caught as a result of the procedure. Arrhythmia was a side-effect of the infection.

I really do wish you well.


----------



## shortone (14 Aug 2013)

I have a heart block,
This started out dizzy spells every now and then. Then I started to faint, in all sorts of places. Lots of tests and monitors which came back clean. In the end I got sponsored to have an implanted ECG monitor with an external remote control to activate after an episode.
This I did and the recording clearly showed my heart rate slowing down and slowing down and just stopping. After approx 30 it would just kick back in again. My heart itself if perfectly fine, but the electrical pulses that causes the heart to pump weaken as my heart slows down. This does not happen very often but as a result I had a pacemaker fitted at 28(you have to be awake for this). My yearly check shows that I rely on it 14% of the time, mostly when sleeping. It doesn't affect me in anyway other than not being allowed to play concact sports or play with magnets.
I could write forever on this, and the places I passed out make for amusing reading.


----------



## GaryA (14 Aug 2013)

shortone said:


> I have a heart block,
> This started out dizzy spells every now and then. Then I started to faint, in all sorts of places. Lots of tests and monitors which came back clean. In the end I got sponsored to have an implanted ECG monitor with an external remote control to activate after an episode.
> This I did and the recording clearly showed my heart rate slowing down and slowing down and just stopping. After approx 30 it would just kick back in again. My heart itself if perfectly fine, but the electrical pulses that causes the heart to pump weaken as my heart slows down. This does not happen very often but as a result I had a pacemaker fitted at 28(you have to be awake for this). My yearly check shows that I rely on it 14% of the time, mostly when sleeping. It doesn't affect me in anyway other than not being allowed to play concact sports or play with magnets.
> I could write forever on this, and the places I passed out make for amusing reading.


Crickey! I thought i had it rough for a while...makes me light-headed just reading...


----------



## shortone (14 Aug 2013)

It was for a while, I had to have 6 months off work until they knew what was causing the paassing out. One doctor tried putting my on epillispy tablets. I wasn't allowed to drive or go anywhere alone. I will have to have the pacemaker chaged in a couple of years time as well so not looking forwark to that, needs changing ever 10 years. Also the cables that go from the pacemaker to the heart can not be removed and must also be replaced. As I was young for a pacemaker when I get older I will have issues fitting new cables in the same artries. All in all Im lucky to be here as the pauses were getting longer and longer.

Sounds worse than it is and doesnt affect my cycling one little bit.

Most days now though I forget its there. Good party piece is moving the pacemaker around under the skin and getting people to move it too. Freeks the life out of some lol.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Aug 2013)

I went through a period of skipped beats and palpitations in April, which basically ruined every night of sleep for 3 weeks. It was there 24 hours a day, nothing could distract me from it.
I'm a depressive by nature and stressed to the gunnels at the moment, so being sensible... I did 20 miles on the bike! As soon as I got home it all started again.
Had an ECG, which was looked over by a consultant, and blood tests. By the time I got the results it had faded away.
The conclusion is that it's stress, and everything is ticking away nicely.

It is a humbling and frightening experience. Being prone to anxiety attacks in the past I've developed a kill or cure attitude (hence the bike ride).
So then it's time to pick up and carry on and treasure life


----------



## woohoo (14 Aug 2013)

shortone said:


> It was for a while, I had to have 6 months off work until they knew what was causing the paassing out. One doctor tried putting my on epillispy tablets. I wasn't allowed to drive or go anywhere alone. I will have to have the pacemaker chaged in a couple of years time as well so not looking forwark to that, needs changing ever 10 years. *Also the cables that go from the pacemaker to the heart can not be removed and must also be replaced.* As I was young for a pacemaker when I get older I will have issues fitting new cables in the same artries. All in all Im lucky to be here as the pauses were getting longer and longer.
> 
> Sounds worse than it is and doesnt affect my cycling one little bit.
> 
> Most days now though I forget its there. Good party piece is moving the pacemaker around under the skin and getting people to move it too. Freeks the life out of some lol.


 
It depends. I'm now on my second pacemaker (2:1 AV block) and the existing lead(s) were re-used for the new pacemaker. The process was fairly quick; admitted in the morning, operated on before lunch and discharged late afternoon. The stiches were removed a week later. Having had a general anaesthetic (when I had a bypass, a few years before I had the original pacemaker fitted), I would take a "local" every time, given a choice, because a) it's safer, b) has less side effects and c) in a more interesting experience. 

PS Between the two pacemaker ops, I had angioplasty and that is done under a local as well, although they make you a bit drowsy before the start the poking and prodding..


----------



## shortone (15 Aug 2013)

woohoo said:


> It depends. I'm now on my second pacemaker (2:1 AV block) and the existing lead(s) were re-used for the new pacemaker. quote]
> 
> How long did your first pacemaker last?
> Ive been advised that due to the low usage of my pacemaker it will last over 10 years and possible close to15, At whcih point they would chage the leads as well.


----------



## woohoo (15 Aug 2013)

> How long did your first pacemaker last?
> Ive been advised that due to the low usage of my pacemaker it will last over 10 years and possible close to15, At whcih point they would chage the leads as well.


 
The first pacemaker lasted well over 11 years and had some life in it before they replaced it. Have a look at this

http://www.meht.nhs.uk/our-services...-angiography-suite/information-on-pacemakers/



> The battery in your pacemaker should last approximately 7-10 years depending on how often it is used. The battery wears down very slowly and your pacemaker checks will be a little more frequent when the battery is nearing the end of its life. *Replacement is fairly quick and simple as it only involves a new pacemaker – the leads although checked at this time, should last a lifetime*.


 
... which is good news and I hope applies to you because it makes it easier and safer.


----------



## shortone (15 Aug 2013)

Sorry for the hijack Gary,

Thank you woohoo some good information there, some of which is the complete oppsite to what I was told when it was fitted almost 8 years ago. Airport scanners for one I was told to avoid like the plague.
Learn something new everyday.

Again thank you.

Andy


----------



## Jody (3 Aug 2016)

Epic thread revival and calling @GaryA 

Sorry for dragging this back up but did you ever get anywhere with your problems and the hospital? Reason for asking and trying to keep a long story short is I have this happening at moment. Started about 20 years ago, had blood tests and a short ECG which showed nothing as they were infrequent and intermitent. Doc offered reassurance and said you I will be OK. Over the years they have become more frequent but try not to think about them as there is nothing I can do about it. Somedays they are there but not others. Its now got to a point of having them all day for the last 10+ days. Again, I'm trying not to think about it but its at a frequency of 1-3 a minute constantly and (as you will know) it feels AWFUL . If I feel my pulse, it just stops or goes very week for a couple of beats then goes again with a thump. 

I have stopped drinking tea and consuming most things with caffine, although I have the odd can of coke, maybe one a week. I don't feel particluarly stressed or depressed and I am sleeping 8+ hours a night.

Not sure wether to make another appointment at the docs. As it is so frequent I asked my partner to feel my pulse last night and she freaked out a bit. I have discussed this with her before but not sure she took me seriously or knew what it was like.

Any help or reasurrance would be appreciated from anyone.


----------



## Yorksman (3 Aug 2016)

Jody said:


> Not sure wether to make another appointment at the docs. As it is so frequent I asked my partner to feel my pulse last night and she freaked out a bit. I have discussed this with her before but not sure she took me seriously or knew what it was like.
> 
> Any help or reasurrance would be appreciated from anyone.



Most certainly see a doctor. There are many types of arrhythmia, some more benign than others, and there is a lot that can be done. Atrial fibrillation or atrial flutter are two common types that can lead to more dangerous arrhythmias such as ventricular tachycardia as happened with me. Sometimes, this can be on top of an otherwise unknown heart condition. There's no point in worrying about which one, they are easily diagnosed with an ECG and possibly an echogram if there is something else.

I felt absolutely dreadful one year ago, couldn't sleep because of congestion, could hardly walk without stopping for breath and my feet were massively swollen because of water retention. Getting the correct medication sorted out many symptoms and I started to feel better. I still had the arrythmias though. Then cardioversion made me feel much better and put me back into normal sinus rhythm. I still have the underlying heart condition but I can go off cycling for the day and have been swinging a sledge hammer the last couple of days hammering in fence posts. Lack of fitness now is more a problem than a lack of oxygen and I have a very good quality of life, despite my heart still being knackered. I have to be aware of my limits of course but what made me feel very ill was just the poor electrics and they can be sorted out.

Have a look at this humerous demonstration of the different types of arrhythmia. My atrial fibrillation caused an episode of ventricular tachycardia and I had to be defibrillated out of it. There have been huge advances in the last 10 years.


----------



## Yorksman (3 Aug 2016)

Just to add, if they are intermittent, they may give you a constant ECG monitoring device which stores the data for a certain number of days. It's like a fancy chest strap which has a connection to something the size of a smartphone which you carry around and after a couple of days or so, they download the data so see what the curves look like.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Aug 2016)

Yorksman said:


> Just to add, if they are intermittent, they may give you a constant ECG monitoring device which stores the data for a certain number of days. It's like a fancy chest strap which has a connection to something the size of a smartphone which you carry around and after a couple of days or so, they download the data so see what the curves look like.


I had one of those four years ago, as well as lots of other monitoring devices and scans. I had no symptoms that disturbed my day to day living (or cycling) at all but my GP had spotted an unusual heart beat in February 2012. I eventually saw a consultant cardiologist in August later that year. Heart surgery the same month.

@Jody, please get referred to a cardiologist. What have you got to lose?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Aug 2016)

A few months ago I was taking glucosamine/chondroitin pills each day hoping my dodgy knees would benefit. My better half got bigger pills by accident. I only realised they were causing the palpitations I felt every night when I started googling.

But I also went through a terrifying period of missed beats which lasted two weeks and got me to see a GP.

I'm paranoid enough to go see a GP, and I also know it can turn out to be something trivial.

In the end I'd rather get an opinion than live in fear. My life is too good now and I want it to last.


----------



## Yorksman (4 Aug 2016)

@Jody Most people with arrythmias have blood thinning medication. When you have skipped heart beats, your blood pools in your heart and clots can form. If these are then pushed out by your next heart beat, you run the risk of a stroke. My GP surgery, which recently failed every quality standard expected of them and which is now in 'special measures', only had me on asprin. Every cardiac consultant I have encountered found it unbelievable that I was not on "the good stuff", which they of course prescribed immediately. Obviously we don't know what type of arrythmia you have but this article will give you the general idea:

Aspirin Instead of Blood Thinners Often Prescribed for Patients With Atrial Fibrillation

_"More than one-third of patients with atrial fibrillation who are have a moderate to high risk for stroke are being treated with aspirin, even though it is well known that blood thinners provide more protection."
_
You might also find the Arrythmia Alliance web site informative_._


----------



## Jody (4 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the replys guys. Went out for a ride last night, about 20 miles with a mate and i felt the odd few when my heart rate was 160ish. Checked my pulse and although it wasn't skipping a beat it felt like a single weak beat. But overall the ride didnt feel to bad. Very wierd though as I didn't have any for the first ten minutes after the ride finished and only had a handfull before going to sleep. Today is similar and things have settled back down, although there have probably 15+ that have been felt. But its not been constant like the last two weeks.

Still feel it is worth make an appointment with the doctor and talking to him again to see if he can sort a holter out.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Aug 2016)

With anything to do with the heart I for one would get checked. Last month I was suppose to meet my brother in law in the Malaga region after his fifth Camino Way walk, he swam evey day and was often found walking the Mourne mountains. I spoke to him while he was on route to Camino De Santiago and we arranged our meet up. He finished his walk on July 11th in great form, he died that evening of a heart attack, because of a blocked artery. He was the last person you would have thought to get a heart attack, a slim , fit ( we thought) young looking 60 year old and one hell of a guy.
http://www.belfastlive.co.uk/news/tributes-paid-former-west-belfast-11613652


----------



## Yorksman (6 Aug 2016)

Jody said:


> But overall the ride didnt feel to bad.
> 
> Still feel it is worth make an appointment with the doctor and talking to him again to see if he can sort a holter out.



This guy felt fit enough to play a game of soccer. Fortunately he had an ICD fitted.



Get any sort of arrythmia checked out.


----------



## Yorksman (13 Aug 2016)

JtB said:


> I passed out one more time in the afternoon frightening the nurses before receiving a pacemaker that evening. During the operation the surgeon who was a keen jogger was chatting with me about the high correlation between endurance exercise and heart rhythm problems.
> 
> Things are back to normal now, although my blood presure is on the low side and I can get very light headed when I stand up. I can also get a bit breathless if I'm sedentary for a while and then I stand up and start walking and talking at the same time. The most disconcerting thing though is when I suddenly feel quite anxious as though I might pass out. Of course I never do pass out, because the pacemaker is there to fill in the pauses. For me, keeping active is the thing that makes me feel good and keeps the anxiety in check.
> 
> The pacemaker is configured to keep my heart from dropping below 60bps and on average it's pacing about 70% of the time. There is no rate response configured so the pacemaker doesn't need to speed up when it detects movement and I also don't need to take any medication.



There are quite a few reports into cyclists getting arrythmias and I went into Ventricular Tachycardia whilst on an exercise bike. I didn't pass out but I was only taking it steady so was surprised my Afib turned into VT. Anyway they cardioverted me out of VT and stuck an ICD in me. They cardioverted my Afib and, fingers crossed, I am still in sinus rhythm.

I still do get light headed if I have been sitting down and relaxing but I think that's due to another condition, heart failure, which is a failure in the muscle wall.

I agree with your comment about remaining active. I'm off for a few days cycling in germany tomorrow - in the north where its flat - and I hope to be able to tell the cardiologist all about it at my appointment in a couple of weeks time. I always take things very steady and monitor my heart rate when cycling. It's a balancing act between doing some beneficial exercise which does, as you say, make you mentally better, and making sure that the condition doesn't catch you out. I would go nuts at the prospect of sitting in a chair watching TV for the rest of my life. There's never owt good on :-)


----------

